# New Career



## BillW (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi I am thinking about leaving my current career and pursuing a full time career within the martial arts (school, seminar, events, etc.) Does anyone have any experience with this type of change? Making the change makes me very nervous since my wife is in private business, hence my family's insurance, retirement, etc. is through my company. Not sure if part time MA would allow the effort to be put in to make a success. Thanks.


----------



## JTKenpo (Nov 7, 2008)

BillW said:


> Hi I am thinking about leaving my current career and pursuing a full time career within the martial arts (school, seminar, events, etc.) Does anyone have any experience with this type of change? Making the change makes me very nervous since my wife is in private business, hence my family's insurance, retirement, etc. is through my company. Not sure if part time MA would allow the effort to be put in to make a success. Thanks.


 

Take it part time and get yourself established first.  When you have established you no longer need a day job then go full time.  I started part time six months in went full time now 4 years later I am looking to go back to work during the day.  It is NOT an easy road.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Nov 12, 2008)

save up some money make sure your credit is good. i would say problay need to hav MIN $5000.00 for start up cost and what ur last month and first month rent will be.


----------



## foggymorning162 (Nov 12, 2008)

Have you considered doing a park and req. program first. This would build your students, you wouldn't pay rent and usually the parks dept. picks up the insurance and does a lot of the advertising for you. They will send fliers to all the local schools and you can still advertise on your own to pull in adults.


----------



## pete (Nov 12, 2008)

Bill- i see you're on LI--- high costs, competitive market, but lots of people with good jobs and disposable income -- but the economy is tanking, which may take down some costs, but probably affect customer's disposable income even more.  

not easy- i'm in Huntington, where are you? 

Pete


----------



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2008)

Health insurance, retirement...think carefully!


----------



## AMP-RYU (Nov 28, 2008)

TallAdam85 said:


> i would say problay need to hav MIN $5000.00 for start up cost and what ur last month and first month rent will be.


 
This is a good amount to start a school. Anymore and your risking alot. For $5000 you can start a nice school mid size and have some good equipment. This is how I started my school. But not all the time you need first and last month down. Remember these companies need tenants! And if their building sits vacant they lose money anyways. I would negotiate this part along with rental price. I got my first two payments eliminated when I opened.   Think about $700 deposit
                                        $250 advertising
                                        $500 equipment
                                        $500 other
                                        $450 insurance
_______________________________________
                                        $2400 total

Keep the rest for unexpected things.


----------

